# travailler à / dans / pour / chez + entreprise ou personne - préposition



## MmePitchounette

Bonjour,
quel serait le "bon" français parmi les expressions suivantes:

Il est chauffeur à TNT Express
Il est chauffeur pour TNT Express
Il est chauffeur chez TNT Express

devrais-je dire: "ils travaillent à différents départements
                     "ils travaillent dans différents départements
               ou   "ils travaillent pour différents départements. 

J'espère finir un jour par me démêler entre ces prépositions!!

Merci.


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

chez : il est employé de TNT
pour : il est employé d'une autre entreprise, ou indépendant, et TNT achète sa prestation de service

Dans ou Pour : ils travaillent dans/pour différents départements


----------



## tilt

_*À *_peut être utilisé devant un nom commun précédé d'un article défini, et *dans *devant un nom commun précédé d'un article indéfini:
_- Il est chauffeur *chez *X.
_- _Il est chauffeur *à* la société X_.
- _Il est chauffeur *dans *une société de transport.
_Bien sûr, _*à le *_se contracte en _*au*_, et _*à les* _en _*aux*.

_Quelques noms propres (marques) sont traditionnellement utilisés avec un article (soit que cet article fasse partie du nom, soit que le nom soit formé de noms communs, comme _la SNCF_).
Dans ces cas-là, _*à* _s'emploie plutôt que _*chez*_.

À propos de *pour*, strictement parlant, Stefan Ivanovich a raison, mais je dirais que pour pas mal de gens, il peut remplacer n'importe lequel des trois précédents.


----------



## sdon

*travailler à la banque vs en banque vs dans une banque*

Comment peut-on dire le mieux que mon père est employé en banque en utilisant le verb travailler? 

Merci


----------



## tilt

On dira plutôt _Mon père travaille dans une banque_.
_À la banque_ peut se dire aussi, mais pas _en banque_.


----------



## ageur

Dans une banque, il est banquier, conseiller... bref un métier par rapport à la banque.
Il travaille à la banque, c'est plutôt son lieu de travail, mais rien ne dit qu'il travaille dans une banque... il est peut être "agent de surface" ou "vigile"


----------



## tilt

J'avais pensé à cette distinction, oui, et je suis assez d'accord, mais je ne suis certain qu'on puisse la faire à chaque fois.
Dans le contexte de cette phrase, l'emploi de l'article défini dans _à *la *banque _suppose en effet qu'on fait référence à une agence précise, et si on veut l'éviter, on dira quand même "_il travaille dans un banque (en tant que balayeur/vigile...)_".


----------



## user..name

Bonjour,

 Je travaille dans/pour une grande société. 

 Dans et pour les deux sont possibles?

 je sais que "pour" est correcte mais je ne suis pas sur de " dans"

 Est-ce que le "dans" est utilisé avec le verbe travailler? Je travaille dans un magasin, dans une boulangerie...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour,

on peut utiliser les deux, "je travaille dans une grande société", "je travaille pour une grande société".

Mais si on précise le nom, on ne peut plus dire "dans". "Je travaille dans Total" ne se dit pas. On dit "je travaille pour Total", ou "je travaille chez Total" (mais pas "je travaille chez une grande société").


Mais attention au contexte, car "dans " peut aussi se référer à un endroit : je travaille pour une petite société de nettoyage, je fais le ménage dans une grande société = je suis embauché par une petite société, et mon lieu de travail est une grande société.

De même, pour le contexte, "pour" peut vouloir dire "au service de" : je suis travaille dans un petit bureau d'étude, en ce moment je mène une étude pour une grosse société = je suis embauché dans la petite, qui travaille en sous-traitance pour la grande.


----------



## sesame_fr

Oui,merci. 
Alors, si je dis _je travaille à l'école,je travaille dans l'école _. Y a-t-il des différences?

Je dis _je travaille à l'école_ a le sens que "je" suis écolier peut-etre; _je travaille dans l'école _peut-etre "je" suis enseignant, concierge, écolier, ....


----------



## Lacuzon

Excellente question,

Personnellement, j'utilise travailler dans pour signifier que je travaile dans un domaine : je travaille dans une administration, dans l'informatique, dans la boulangerie, dans la mode ; alors que j'utilise je travaille à pour spécifier un lieu précis : Je travaille à la Mairie de Rouen, à la boulangerie du centre ville, à l'école Jules Ferry...

Ainsi pour moi je travaille à l'école sous-entend je travaille à l'école unetelle/du village.

Mais je serais curieux d'avoir d'autres avis francophones.


----------



## Marie3933

Lacuzon said:


> Personnellement, j'utilise _travailler dans_ pour signifier que je travaille dans un domaine : je travaille dans l'informatique, dans la boulangerie, dans la mode...


Tout à fait d’accord. On dira aussi « je travaille dans l’enseignement » (et non « dans l’école ») pour désigner le domaine d’activité.

[…]


----------



## sesame_fr

D‘accord, si je comprends bien c'est: 
_Je travaille à l'école _= Mon travail a quelques rapports avec l'école, peu importe que ce soit quel genre de travail; 
_Je travaille dans l'école _= Mon travail est fait à l'intérieur de l'école. 

[…]


----------



## Marie3933

_Je travaille à l'école _= Mon travail a quelques rapports avec l'école, peu importe que ce soit quel genre de travail; 
_Je travaille dans l'école _= Mon travail est fait à l'intérieur de l'école. *?*

Pour que la deuxième phrase soit justifiée, il faut du contexte et un besoin de préciser. Sans cela, il n'y a aucune raison d'employer "dans" (cf. l'exemple à la gare _vs_. dans la gare).

[…]


----------



## snarkhunter

Lacuzon said:


> Mais je serais curieux d'avoir d'autres avis francophones.


... En ce cas, je me permettrai un avis !
Et je crois devoir avertir les personnes qui ne sont pas nativement francophones d'une subtilité de la construction "travailler à" qui peut les induire en erreur.

En effet, "travailler à" précise bien un lieu. Mais seulement lorsqu'elle est suivie d'un groupe nominal décrivant un lieu.

Car son sens devient tout autre dès lors qu'on la fait suivre d'un verbe, ou de certains types de groupes nominaux.

Des contre-exemples à la règle initiale, illustrant le postulat précédent :

_Je travaille à m'améliorer.
Je travaille à ces dossiers._

Dans le cas correspondant à ces deux derniers exemples, l'expression "travailler à" signifie plutôt (_faire des efforts pour / se consacrer à_). On pourrait d'ailleurs en trouver d'autres, avec des significations encore différentes (comme _utiliser_, ...).

La prudence est donc de mise ici !


----------



## savanna88

Et encore une question:
si je ne me trompe pas le verbe _travailler_ peut s'utiliser avec des propositions différentes, par ex:
Je travaille_* pour*_ une société internationale - est-ce qu'on peut dire "_*dans*_ une société internationale", ou bien "* à la* société internationale"?
Je n'arrive pas à saisir très bien la différence...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

[…]

Je travaille pour une société/ pour cette société = je ne suis pas forcément employé par ladite société, je suis peut-être sous-traitant ou sous contrat ou en régie ou...
Je travaille dans une société / dans cette société = je suis employé par cette société (mais je travaille dans IBM)
Je travaille chez telle société  = je suis employé par telle société (je travaille chez IBM)
Je travaille à la société XXX  = je suis employé par la société XXX (mais je travaille à XXX )


----------



## Monicaallred

tilt said:


> _- Il est chauffeur *chez *X._
> - _Il est chauffeur *à* la société X_.
> - _Il est chauffeur *dans *une société de transport._



Bonjour,

Par rapport à Fendi (marque italienne), on dirait _il_ _travaille chez Fendi_, mais est-ce acceptable de dire aussi _je travaille à _(= _je suis employé de Fendi_) ?
Devant l'explication de tilt, on dirait que non pour la deuxième formulation. Néanmoins, je me souviens que, quand j'étais en France, ma prof m'a dit qu'on peut dire soit _je vais chez Auchan, _soit _je vais à Auchan. _Je comprends qu'il s'agit des verbes bien différents, mais je me demande si cette hybridité n'est pas aussi applicable au verbe _travailler _et, par conséquent, à la phrase relative à l'employé de Fendi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Qu'il s'agisse du verbe _travailler_, d'un verbe d'état (comme _être_) ou d'un verbe de mouvement (comme _aller_), il faut préférer _chez_ devant un nom propre sans article. Selon le nom de l'enseigne, les deux prépositions peuvent toutefois être envisageables, mais lorsqu'il s'agit d'un nom de personne comme c'est le cas de _Fendi_, seule la préposition _chez_ est correcte ; _à_ est inapproprié :

_Il_ _travaille *chez* Fendi_. 
_Il_ _travaille *à* Fendi_. 

_Il_ _travaille *chez* Auchan_. 
_Il_ _travaille *à* Auchan_. ()

Voir aussi chez / à + établissement commercial, magasin.


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci Maître Capello 😊


----------

